# TN 60 Axle Seal



## Catfish (Sep 5, 2012)

My TN 60 Axle seal was leaking pretty bad after 4 hours of mowing.

I pumped about a 1/4 tube of grease against the seal from the grease fitting.

It stopped the leak. I 've run the tractor about 30 min since I greased it without it leaking.

Am I flirting with disaster?? Should I get the seal repaired or is it fixed.

My dealer has not seen one leak before.


----------



## TractorTech (May 2, 2010)

Chances are you got some dirt or a twig in the seal. The grease pushed the seal lip back in line. The zerk on the axle is there to keep the bearing at the end of the shft lubed, but it will also push some dirt out of the seal.
If it isn't leaking, then it is pointless to have it replaced. You should always walk around the tractor before starting and after stopping to see if there is any fresh oil. If there is a sizeable amount of oil leaking, then the seal should be replaced. If it is making a mess, but really not dripping, then it is your call.


----------

